# Introducing new baby



## Debra (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a 3 week old granddaughter that I need to introduce to my two 3 year old Havanese males.
I would appreciate any suggestions on this
Thank you .... Debra


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bring a baby blanket or article of clothing she has worn to let them sniff. Then introduce to baby one dog at a time preferably when baby is happy and quiet or even asleep. Offer very tasty little treats so good things happen in baby's presence. Might even be best for baby to be in someone's lap other than yours for the first time or two that they meet baby. They will soon adjust and accept her as family.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I had two Havs when my granddaughter came over for the first time at the age of 3 months. They had never been in the company of any children and were 13 and 14 years old at the time, so I was a bit worried and very cautious, needless to say. They were absolutely intrigued by her and both of them amazed me because they were so good. They were very interested in her and her toys. In fact, Tyler stole one of her toys and out it in her bed. Amazing, because Tyler never played much with toys. I think the baby smell fascinated him. Things will work out okay for you. Good luck.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

loads of info at http://www.doggonesafe.com/


----------

